# Shampoo Question



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone used Wen conditioner for pets? I use the human variety and love the results. The pet version seems expensive but if it does the same thing as the one I use will be well worth it. 

Any other suggestions for shampoos/conditioner?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I use *The Coat Handler* shampoo and conditioner. They were recommended to me by a highly regarded breeder on HF and I've been very happy with the results.

-Jeanne-


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Ditto. I use The Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner 15:1. Both have a light fragrance which is great for my allergies. Maggie feels so soft and silky. 

Jeanne, how do you keep the bow in Emme's hair? Maggie fights until she pulls any clip or band out. She's 7 mos old. I hope she changes but afraid she likes the natural look. :laugh:

Jeanne


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Celesthav said:


> Jeanne, how do you keep the bow in Emme's hair? Maggie fights until she pulls any clip or band out. She's 7 mos old. I hope she changes but afraid she likes the natural look. :laugh:
> 
> Jeanne


Emmie used to fuss a lot more with bows and scrunchies in her hair but now she just puts up with them. And when the groomer puts one on her, it stays in really well so she'll wear it for a few days straight until it starts to sag and then I cut the rubber band off and that's the end of that one.

Diva's owners might have some suggestions on how to get Maggie comfortable with bows as their Hav is always coiffed with beautiful bows in her hair.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Emmie is a cutie with her bow. I'll be persistent. Maggie's stubborn but I should have started earlier with a hair tie. I really think she enjoys the front bangs.*

Jeanne


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I ordered the Coat Handler this morning.


----------

